# antivirus-security.net



## Kuka (23 März 2009)

Ich hab jetzt schon quadratische Augen...so viele threads habe ich gelesen! Dank Katzenjens habe ich damals bei meinem (minderjährigen) Sohn nicht auf die Zahlungsaufforderung des Herrn Anwalt O.T... der Firma opendownload reagiert. Jetzt habe ich wieder ein "nettes" Schreiben, wieder für meinen Sohn (jetzt ein Anderer aber auch minderjährig), wieder letzte Zahlungsaufforderung! Doch nun steckt die Firma *RS Web Services GmbH&Co.KG in Ottobrunn i.A.d. Global Online Holding Inc. aus Dubai*!!!! Diese möchte für einen angeblichen *antivirus-security.net *Zugang incl. Mahngebühr 87,13€ haben. Steht die (Postfach)Firma im direkten Zusammenhang mit den vorhergegangenen Threads. Oder ist mein Sohn auf eine ganz "neue" Geschichte reingefallen???


----------



## Captain Picard (23 März 2009)

*AW: Netarena.TV*



Kuka schrieb:


> . Steht die (Postfach)Firma im direkten Zusammenhang mit den vorhergegangenen Threads.


Fast alle im Forum besprochenen Nutzlosseiten sind über interne Verbindungen miteinander in einem  fast undurchdringlichen Gestrüpp  "verwoben"


> Oder ist mein Sohn auf eine ganz "neue" Geschichte reingefallen???


Nö, nur teils andere Namen  und  Verpackung. Das Prinzip ist immer dasselbe. Daher gelten auch hier  uneingeschränkt die Ratschläge und Empfehlungen

PS: Wie ist er denn auf der Seite gelandet? Spam oder Googlewerbung?


----------



## Kuka (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Seid ihr eigentlich immer on :-p? Super und danke für die schnelle Antwort! 





> Wie ist er denn auf der Seite gelandet? Spam oder Googlewerbung?


Um deine Frage gleich zu beantworten, er ist sich überhaupt nicht bewußt auf irgendeiner Seite irgendwo etwas angeklickt zu haben... Werde ihn aber heute nachmittag nochmal gezielt auf Spam/Google ansprechen. Sind wir denn die Einzigen mit dem antivirus-security.net "Schreiben"????


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*



Kuka schrieb:


> Sind wir denn die Einzigen mit dem antivirus-security.net "Schreiben"????


Die Seite ist bekannt. Googeln mit antivirus-security.net   liefert jede Menge Stellen,
 in denen über negative Erfahrungen berichtet wird


----------



## Kuka (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Yep, habe eben ein Forum der "antivirus-security-Geschädigten" gefunden :lupe:, wahrscheinlich waren gestern Abend meine Augen schon zu quadratisch! 
Erstaunt hat es mich aber doch wie schnell und wieviele Opfer es schon zu geben scheint. Die "Firma" muß in den letzten Tagen/Wochen sehr aktiv geworden sein. Irgendwie hat der Besuch dieses threads sehr zur "Pulsberuhigung" meinerseits beigetragen! 
:thumb:Gut, dass Computerbetrug jetzt auch einen eigenen thread zu diesem Thema hat. Danke!


----------



## Kuka (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Erste Schlacht überstanden:fdevilt:!!!!!!! 
Habe die *SEB Bank*, die als Bankverbindung für die Überweisung der "Forderung" angegeben ist, angerufen und über die kriminellen Machenschaften ihres Kunden aufgeklärt!!! 
Tatsächlich konnte die freundliche Dame mir am Telefon eine ziemliche Bewegung des Kontos bestätigen!!!!
Fängt langsam an mir Spaß zu machen :rotfl:


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*



Kuka schrieb:


> Habe die *SEB Bank*, die als Bankverbindung für die Überweisung der "Forderung" angegeben ist, angerufen und über die kriminellen Machenschaften ihres Kunden aufgeklärt!!!


zusätzlicher  Hinweis: 
Kein Konto für Abzocker: Gericht gibt Sparkasse Recht: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Kuka (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Sehr interessant fand ich die Verwunderung der SEB Bank. Entweder gut geschauspielert (wissen um die kriminelle Energie ihres Kunden) oder ich war echt das erste Opfer das sie aufgeklärt hat.
Mensch Leute wehrt euch!! Ruft lieber bei der Bank an, informiert von mir aus die Polizei oder den Verbraucherschutz aber zahlt NICHT!!!!


----------



## Kuka (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

@ Captain Picard, mein Sohn hat keine Erklärung dafür wie er auf die "Seite" gekommen sein soll, evtl spam?...  
Mich würde aber noch brennend interessieren wie diese [ edit]  Schlaumeier immer wieder an unsere *private Adresse* kommen. Ist diese über die *IP* heraus zu bekommen???


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*



Kuka schrieb:


> Ist diese über die *IP* heraus zu bekommen???


Nicht für Vertreter der Nutzlosbranche
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/


----------



## Kuka (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Sorry webwatcher, ich habe den Artikel gelesen aber nicht verstanden:help:
Was heißt das denn jetzt? 
Können so Firmen, wie RS Web Services/Global Online Holding einfach so, über unseren Provider, an unsere Adresse kommen? 
Oder wie geht das (Bitte für Blonde zu Mitschreiben...) ???


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*



> Ihr Provider darf Privatpersonen oder Unternehmen aber nicht einfach so mitteilen, wer wann mit welcher IP-Adresse gesurft ist. Diese Daten darf er nur dann herausgeben, wenn es einen Gerichtsbeschluss gibt. Und diesen Beschluss wiederum gibt es erst, wenn eine Staatsanwaltschaft den Richter überzeugt hat, dass man diese Daten haben muss, um eine schwere Straftat aufzuklären.


Nutzlosseitenbetreiber  meiden die Staatsanwaltsschaft wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.
deutlich genug?


----------



## Kuka (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Nun, das habe ich verstanden. 
Aber es fehlt immer noch ein Glied in der Kette, sorry... 
Mein Sohn hat, so sagt er, unsere Adresse *nicht angegeben* (hat ja auch nichts angeklickt), unser Provider rückt die IP *nicht raus*  :magic:   und jetzt harkt´s bei mir... Wie bitteschön kommen diese "Schmar...." jetzt an 

unsere Adresse? Danke im voraus für deine 

Geduld:respekt:

Mensch, was man alles lernen muß wenn man Kinder hat, seufz


----------



## webwatcher (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Dafür gibt es leider sehr viele ( illegale) Möglichkeiten. Datenklau und ( illegale) Datenweitergabe ist ein "Volkssport" mittlerweile. 

Datenklau als Nebenverdienst?

Kontonummern von 21 Millionen Bürgern illegal im Umlauf 

Freitag, 6. März 2009
Meine Daten im InternetKriminelle haben leichtes Spiel


----------



## Kuka (24 März 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Mein Gott wie naiv ich war...Ich kann das gar nicht glauben! Es könnte also echt sein das irgendso ein Mensch bei unserem Provider unser IP-Daten, inkl. aller (angegebenen) privaten Daten, an solche "Firmen" verkauft hat? Das ist ja hier wie im echten Leben, fängst du eine Baustelle an aufzuarbeiten tun sich mind. drei neue auf...:wall:


----------



## thomas k (28 März 2009)

*Domains bitte nicht verwechseln*

*Domains bitte nicht verwechseln:* "*Abo-Falle* [noparse]http://www.antivirus-security.net[/noparse]":
Ich habe die Domains: [noparse]http://www.antivirus-security.de[/noparse] und [noparse]http://www.antivirus-security.com[/noparse]. Mit der o.g. Domain auf die *Endung .net* und deren Betreiber habe ich nichts zu tun. Ich versende keine Rechnungen oder Mahnschreiben für Software-Abos, anscheinend wird mein Absender aber dafür missbraucht. *Bitte verwenden Sie für Ihre Anschreiben (Widerspruch usw.) nicht e-Mail [email protected] oder ....com, diese existieren nicht, Ihre e-Mails laufen dann ins Leere.*


----------



## RaphaelK (6 April 2009)

*antivirus-security.net - Mahnung*

Hey, 

ich habe die erste Mahnung von Antivirus-Security.net bekommen. Habe auch schon einige Hilfen auf dieser Seite durchgelesen und schon auch schon ein Schreiben weggeschickt das ich die Mahnung anfechte. 

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Seite gemacht hat.

Danke für Antwort


----------



## rene57 (8 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Hallo Kuka,

auch ich gehöhre zu den leidtragenden. Aber ich weiß wenigstens woher. Habe mir im Feb. AVG Anti-Virus Free installiert. Diese antivirus-security.net ist als Trojaner auf der Registrierung mit drauf.
Hab 2 Mails bekommen, bei denen ich davon ausging das sie die Registrierung von AVG betreffen und schon wars passiert.
Hab jetzt Kontakt mit der Deutschlandzentrale von AVG aufgenommen, dort ist diese dubiose Firma bekannt, und lt. tel.-auskunft sind rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet. 
Werde heute auch noch den Verbraucherschutz aufsuchen. 
Morgen dann mehr

rene57


----------



## Kuka (10 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Hi rene57,
danke für die Info. Die Variante kannte ich noch nicht. 

Beim Verbraucherschutz war ich auch schon, bekam leider nur ein automatisiertes Schreiben zurück. 

Ich denke alle wichtigen, indirekten Beteiligten, wie SEB Bank, Verbraucherschutz und AVG, wissen über antivirus-security. net Bescheid.
Vielleicht hört diese "Firma" ja irgendwann mit der Abzocke auf?!

Ich befürchte jedoch, dass aus dieser "Firma" dann wieder drei neue entstehen werden. 

Die kriminelle Energie im Internet ist anscheinend endlos und "man" hat gemerkt wie leicht man aufgrund der ehrlichen, deutschen Mentalität an Geld kommen kann.... 

Der prozentuale Anteil der Unwissenden und Zahlenden ist einfach zu hoch, leider!!!!


----------



## rene57 (10 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Hallo Kuka.

Bin mal gespannt, am Montag ist bei mir "Deathline" mit der Zahlung, welche ich natürlich nicht vornehmen werde. Dann soll angeblich alles an ein Inkassobüro gehen.
Naja erstmal gucken, dann mal sehen :sun:
Wiewiet eit Ihr denn in Sachen Zahlung ?

Trotzallem "Buenos Aires" od frohe Ostern :grins:

rene


----------



## Kuka (11 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Hi rene57,

unsere letzte Zahlungsaufforderung war am 31/03/2009!!!!!!
Seitdem alles ohne Bild, ohne Ton und keine Reaktion. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass nichts mehr kommen wird, zumindest nicht von "denen".

Dafür kommt bestimmt irgendwann wieder Post aus Dubai oder sonstwo. 

Die Nummer scheint sich doch zu lohnen. 

Tja, ich gehöre zu den ehrlichen Blöden, da wird noch hart für das Geld gearbeitet...
Aber so blöd bin ich doch noch nicht, dass ich "denen" von meinem sauer verdienten Geld noch was abgebe :scherzkeks:

Einfach nicht reagieren und aussitzen (wenn das mal im echten Leben genau so funktionieren würde...)


----------



## Kuka (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

So, es ist also soweit!!!

Der *Inkassoauftrag *von dem Inkassounternehmen *Collector Forderungsmanagement* aus Herford ist heute ins Haus geflattert. Wir sind dann jetzt bei einer Höhe von *134,74€!!!*

Die Dreistigkeit nimmt ja gar kein Ende...

Jetzt gehts mir echt zu weit :motz: 


Ich könnte sie alle:steinigung:            , aber wirklich !!!!


----------



## jupp11 (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Nicht aufregen. Auch dafür eignet sich die grüne bzw blaue Tonne. 

Inkassobutzen sind nichts weiter als ( gut) bezahlte Schreibknechte,
ohne die geringsten Sonderrechte, die im Lohnauftrag  Mahnmüll produzieren.


----------



## Kuka (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Dann kann ich die Tüte wieder vom Gesicht nehmen? 

Man neigt ja schon etwas zur Hyperventilation... 

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, war gerade auf´m Weg ins www und wollte mal nach der Inkassobutze googeln. 

Ich denke über die gibt´s bestimmt auch schon was im I-net. 

Sch--beep--   Ver--beep--bande ist das!


----------



## KatzenHai (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Gaaaaanz cool bleiben.

Alles andere kostet nur Energie - und Energieverschwendung ist schlecht fürs Klima!


----------



## Antiscammer (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Collector ist tatsächlich einschlägig bekannt.


Was man über Inkassobüros wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Kuka (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

@ Katzenhai

Na, wenn du das sagst 

Hab deine ganzen (!) Filme gesehen, sau cool und echt beruhigend. 


Mach bitte weiter so.   :respekt:


Die Nutzlosbranche wird bestimmt nicht weniger, solche Leute wie ihr werden auch weiterhin gebraucht!


----------



## Kuka (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Danke, danke für eure Hilfe!

Schließe euch in mein Abendgebet ein, ehrlich...!!!

Bin jetzt auch wieder cool...


----------



## KatzenHai (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*



Kuka schrieb:


> @ Katzenhai
> 
> Na, wenn du das sagst
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Blumen - KatzenJens wird sich freuen, wenn er es hier liest. Es sind nämlich alleine seine Videos ...


----------



## Shortleg (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Unglaublich was ich hier lese

Wenn das alles stimmt, was ihr erzählt, dann gehe ich glech sehr viel erleichtert zum Training

Und jetzt nochmal: Ok Zahlungsaufforderung kam, habe reagiert mit einem Brief indem ich erwähne, dass ich mich weigere zu zahlen. Heute kam dann genau die gleiche Rechnung vom gleichen Inkassobüro!!!! Wahnsinn!

Könnt ihr mir nun weiterhelfen?! In einer E-mail steht etwas von einem auto. verlängerten Vertrag über 24 Monate. Wie soll ich nun reagieren, ich will natürlich aus dem Vertrag raus. Und wie soll ich auf den Inkassobrief reagieren?

Unglaublich das ganze...


gruß Shortleg


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*



Shortleg schrieb:


> Und wie soll ich auf den Inkassobrief reagieren?


Inkassobüros sind nichts  weiter als bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede besonderen Rechte. 
Infos und Grundsatzartikel
Alte Volksweisheit:   Schreiben ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold.


----------



## Kuka (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Ohhhh    ..... sorry, aber trotzdem bitte für die Blumen. 
Sie sind für alle, ihr macht hier ´nen super Job, ist so!!
Und falls Katzen Jens hier mal lesen sollte, hat er halt auch einen Grund sich zu freuen!


----------



## Shortleg (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Ok, danke für die Information!

Aber wie sieht das mit dem eigentlichen Vertrag aus, kündigen oder ignorieren?

Danke, danke, sehr erleichtert...gruß shortleg


----------



## webwatcher (20 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*



Shortleg schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht das mit dem eigentlichen Vertrag aus, kündigen oder ignorieren?


Bitte lies das >  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Die Entscheidung liegt bei dir. 
Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist in Deutschland nicht erlaubt


----------



## Kuka (22 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

:tach:  Bin noch mal hier reingeschneit, weil mir noch eine Frage auf der Seele brennt. 
Habe mich versucht schlau zu googeln, über dieses Inkassounternehmen Collector.
Gibt´s denn die "Firma" wirklich, oder ist das ein Fake??? 

Ich meine, die Leute die aus der Branche kommen (also die weißen Schafe  :szaf:    ) müssten doch eidentlich über die sog. schwarzen Schafe Bescheid wissen...

Collector existiert doch auch schon eine Weile, oder nicht?

Wieso kann man die Inkassobutze nicht zu machen? :banned:


----------



## DonPeer (28 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Halle Zusammen,

ein Freund von mir hat mir einen Link zu diesem Beitrag gelinkt und ich bin total überrascht... die selben Firmen die auch mich belästigen, die selbe Masche und auch ich habe nichts bestellt bzw. abonniert.

Auf die "letzte Zahlungsaufforderung" habe ich gar nicht regiert, bis ich ebenfalls eine ein Schreiben von der von euch bereits genannten Firma Collector erhalten habe. 

Nach dem Schreiben von der Inkassofirma habe ich mir juristischen Rat geholt und der Anwalt hat folgendes formuliert:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,_


_die Forderungen der Fa. Global Online Holding Inc. [noparse] (www.antivirus-security.net) [/noparse]weise ich unbegründet zurück. Mit der Firma habe ich zu keinem Zeitpunkt einen Vertrag abgeschlossen. Lediglich vorsorglich widerrufe ich den behaupteten Vertragsabschluß, erkläre die Anfechtung der arglistischen Täuschung und kündige fristlos, ersatzweise fristgerecht. Ich betrachte die Angelegenheit als erledigt und bitte von weiteren Zuschriften, die überflüssig wären, abzusehen._


_[FONT=&quot]Mit freundlichem Gruß[/FONT]_.

Am Freitag war ich jedoch so neugierig, das ich bei dir Firma Collector angerufen und gefragt habe, was denn jetzt wäre. Die Junge Dame war nicht sehr freundlich und meinte mich beeindrucken zu können, in dem sie mir persönliche Daten vorlas und mir Zeit und Datum einer Registrierung und die bestädigung eines Linkes mitteilte. Diese Daten werde ich nun schriftlich von der Firma Collector per Post erhalten und sie meinem Anwald weiterleiten.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit der Firma Collector, ziehen die wirklich vor Gericht. Die Gerichtskosten sind wahrscheinlich höher als der einzufordernde Betrag?

VlG

Peer


----------



## DonPeer (28 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*



Kuka schrieb:


> Wieso kann man die Inkassobutze nicht zu machen?




Hallo Kuba,

die Firma Collector betreibt ja nichts widerrechtliches, sie handelt lediglich im Auftrag der Firma Global Online Holding Inc. diese [.......] ja ihre Opfer, kann leider nicht so ohne weiteres belangt werden, da sie ihren Firmensitz in Dubai angemeldet hat und damit nicht dem dt. Recht unterliegt. Die Vorgehensweise der Firma Collector mag sicherlich dobias sein, aber ist zumindest in meinem Fall bislang absolut legal.

LG

Peer


----------



## Kuka (28 April 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Hallo DonPeer,

_Kuba_ ist auch ein schöner Name...., richtig heiße ich Kuka. Aber egal.

Ich habe deinen Beitrag mit Interesse durchgelesen. Sicherlich mag so ein Schreiben zur Beruhigung bzw. Sicherheit beitragen, aber nur zu deiner persönlichen. 

Ich glaube, dass sowohl die in Dubai, als auch die Butze in Herford, sich darauf, schlicht und gelinde, ein Ei pellen...

So what!

Ich habe, dank der erfahrenen User und des googelns im I-net, die (Huperventilations)Tüte wieder abgenommen und sehe entspannt auf die evtl. folgenden Briefe.

Lustige Filme über Collectoren gibt´s übrigens auch bei youtube... 

Die Frage zur Schließung der Butze in Herford wurde meinerseits gestellt, da diese immer wieder mit irgendwelchen Firmen in Verbindung gebracht wurde und wird... 
Das stört, auch die weißen :szaf:!!!! 

Aber Gesetzeslücken müssen genutzt werden....

Und noch etwas:

Das Geld fließt immer dahin, wo das Konto ist...also nach Deutschland...

In Dubai gibt´s schöne .... Postfächer....

Lg

Kuka


----------



## Jule90 (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch auf antivirus-security-net reingefallen und habe schon ettliche briefe zugeschickt bekommen und jetzt im letzten brief der heute angekommen ist wird mir mit einer Klage gedroht!!!!!! und zwar droht mir das Collector GmbH & Co. KG Forderungsmanagement die firma Global Online Holding Inc. mit der letzten zahlungsaufforderung vor der klage!! Persönlich unterzeichnet! kann mir jemand sagen was ich jetzt tun soll?

liebe grüße Jule


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*



Jule90 schrieb:


> Persönlich unterzeichnet


Mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht.

Angst einjagen in Einschüchterungsfallen ist ein Massengeschäft. Die Drohungen werden massenhaft verbreitet. Bisher ist nichts von dem Angedrohten eingetreten, und wenn, könnte es den Belästigten auch egal sein.


----------



## Kuka (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Hallo Jule90,

auch ich habe in den vergangenen Tagen das gleiche Schreiben wie du erhalten... 
Ich will mich nicht davon freisprechen, dass mir auch etwas "komisch" wurde. :gruebel:
 Zumal ich in einem anderen Forum gelesen habe, dass die "Firma" in einer anderen Sache vor Gericht Recht bekam....!!!!!!! 
 Ich will die Sache aber auch durchziehen, kompromisslos! 
 Notfalls vor Gericht... :rulez:
 Bleib hart!

Gruß
 Kuka


----------



## Jule90 (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Ja ich versuche es:-? aber ich frage mich ob es sinnvoll wäre wenn ich zu einer Verbraucherschutzzentrale gehen würde zwecks der ganzen sache...werde ich da unterstützt oder interessiert die das ganze gar nicht?
hat jemand einen rat für mich in sache verbraucherschutzentrale?

grüßle jule


----------



## bernhard (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

InternetText


> *Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> 
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!*


----------



## Kuka (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: antivirus-security.net*

Mit der Verbraucherschutzzentrale hatte ich mich auch in Verbindung (Email) gesetzt... kam ein standartisiertes Schreiben (auch Email) zurück...
Als Hilfe habe ich DAS nicht empfunden!
Da war das I-net hilfreicher.
Ich hatte mich auch mit der Bank, wo ich doch bitte das Geld hin überweisen sollte, in Verbindung gesetzt. Das erschien mir dann auch noch sinnvoll und ich wurde verwundert aber freundlich und zuvorkommend von der Bank behandelt.

Meine (leider immer noch vorhandene) Unsicherheit wird durch solche Foren wie dieses hier zum größten Teil genommen. 

Der Rest besteht aus Selbstmotivation...:-D


----------

